# RAPID info?



## goranOh (Mar 8, 2005)

I wonder if there is someplace to get reference material (on the net) about RAPID or similar robot programming languages? I´ve been searching but haven´t found anything, maybe since it is such a small and useless language anyway :grin: .
However... it is used to make programs for ABB industrial robots (I currently want to program painting robots).


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

Search google, also try programmersheaven.com...
OR research at your libarary, i have been to mine and i found some bot books.


----------

